# SO UT Creek Idea



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm heading down to St George the first week of June for a family get together. I'd like to fly fish somewhere along the way off I15- say up to 30-45ish minutes from the freeway (one way). Of course I'd like coordinates to a place with the possibility of 20"+ trout, but general advice would be great. I've never fished rivers/streams south of Cove Fort. Send a PM if you're willing. Thanks


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't have the coordinates to Minersville, but that checks all the boxes. The stream might be worth some time too if access is doable.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks Catherder. 

My coordinates comment was meant light hearted- like the honey-hole threads on hunting spots.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Cath is right. In my college years that was the spot. I also hit the canyon in beaver. But near St. George the only option is Santa Clara creek in Pine valley. But you’ll have Vegas clowns everywhere. Id hit the canyon in Pine valley. Less crowds, lots of rattlers, and tuff fishing with possibly catching larger fish. I might have a picture somewhere on the creek on Minersville. IBRB


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Packout said:


> Thanks Catherder.
> 
> My coordinates comment was meant light hearted- like the honey-hole threads on hunting spots.



I know. 

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

You have several sections of the Sevier River that are only 30-45 minutes off 1-15 you could try too (the closest sections might be blown out from irrigation and dam releases but good water from Circleville north should provide some stellar fly fishing...The Beaver River below Minersville is a good suggestion but expect lots of water being released from the reservoir that could hinder the fishing. The Beaver River in the Canyon outside of Beaver would be a safer bet.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Corn Creek is right off I-15 near Kanosh...it is loaded with browns and can be fun to fly fish as well. It could be worth a look as well.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

And, for wild cutts Clear Creek off 1-70 would provide lots of action...it's in my backyard, so I forget about it sometimes.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Just below the dam on private property. Yes I had permission. But just below the property line I’ve caught similar sized fish. Dang I had a great time at SUU and being single. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Yep, that's a good stream....but, flows could be an issue right now.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

We use to tenkara fish Leeds Creek and catch little guys but it's been 6-8 years since we've done that. Expect narrow and very overgrown in places but I use to really enjoy the type of solitude those creeks could provide.

The Canyon below Pine Valley can be very productive. But I also haven't fished in there in ages.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Lots of access on the Sevier River...Kingston Canyon may be a bit further out of the way as are the sections near Panguitch. I really like fishing the Sevier in Marysvale Canyon, but I think it will be blown out and not good right now (Though Clear Creek would be really good). My suggestion would be to try Circleville Canyon--a good portion of it is on BLM land. This section of stream does not have great habitat or lots of fish, but it can really surprise with some big fish--bows and browns. And, as of last week, was running low and clear...so very fishable.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I like W2U's suggestions.

I'd hit Clear Creek for sure. That would be my #1 just because it is so much fun! I'd then head down 89 and look at Circleville Canyon. I'd probably continue down 89 and check a section, or two, near the Red Canyon bridge. Then I'd hit Hatch. At that point, you have a choices for getting back to St. George: highway 14 over Cedar Mountain, continue down 89 and through East Zion, or on to Kanab, then across the strip to Hurricane.



I hate to be a debbie-downer -- but Minersville is in trouble. So, if you ever wanted to fish it, I'd recommend hitting it. By the end of June, we'll probably be at the conservation pool. I would expect to see emergency regulation changes out there. I fully expect to lose that fishery by the end of summer.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> I hate to be a debbie-downer -- but Minersville is in trouble. So, if you ever wanted to fish it, I'd recommend hitting it. By the end of June, we'll probably be at the conservation pool. I would expect to see emergency regulation changes out there. I fully expect to lose that fishery by the end of summer.


Sorry to hear this. Any other fisheries down there in a similar dire position?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Sorry to hear this. Any other fisheries down there in a similar dire position?



Well.....all of them. Check out the Sevier River reservoirs:










Lake Powell is in trouble - but for a different reason: We won't have any boat ramps here real quick.











Fish like water. They're going to struggle when there isn't any.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

PBH- Thanks for the input. 

It is going to be a tough year across the state with water shortages.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Dang, that's pretty rough, PBH. It isn't quite as bad up North, with a fair bit of runoff still to take place. 



Central Utah Water



I suppose I could invite you guys to come up here and fish.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> I suppose I could invite you guys to come up here and fish.


You could. But don't be offended if we just keep on going and head towards Evingston.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> You could. But don't be offended if we just keep on going and head towards Evingston.


A'ight, suit yourself, still part of Northern Utah, with cheap fireworks, smokes, booze, and lottery tickets sprinkled in. Just don't take fireworks back to the 435. One firecracker could turn the entire region into an inferno.


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Dang, that's pretty rough, PBH. It isn't quite as bad up North, with a fair bit of runoff still to take place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By the looks of things most of the remaining snowpack is going to sink in to the ground with not much left for runoff.

Utah Snowpack Totals | KSL.com

We all better get our fishing in early. It's really getting scary.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

TOgden said:


> By the looks of things most of the remaining snowpack is going to sink in to the ground with not much left for runoff.
> 
> Utah Snowpack Totals | KSL.com
> 
> We all better get our fishing in early. It's really getting scary.



It sure looks that way on the Manti, based on your recent pictures.


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

Beaver creek is a good time. I haven't caught anything giant there but it's always fun.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I just posted about Enterprise and I'm half wondering if it won't hit conservation pool and the "extreme drought" conditions promoting emergency protocol as well. It's not blue ribbon but I've enjoyed spring fishing out there the last 3-5 years.

Irrigation plus evaporative loss are going to do a number on S. Utah reservoirs/lakes and trout this summer.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

PBH,

I hadn't paid attention to Powell in a while. It will be curious to see how the level impacts rafts coming out of Cataract. The modified Dirty Devil takeout was crazy around 2003. I swamped a day trip (Potash to Bullfrog) once and had to bow ride the 40 ft J-rig passenger-less from Hite to Bullfrog/Hall's because they couldn't get the beast out of the water there. I'll never forget shutting down it's massive engines to a crawl to get through the miles of drift wood jams after Hite. Nor the jarring ride at full throttle to get to the takeout before midnight. 

I have a love/hate relationship with Powell but I hoped to never see it this low again. It's not good for anyone.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Don't expect any runoff coming out of Colorado. The western slope is dry. All the last months snow storms have hit the front range. 

I have no idea of what the cfs is on the Colorado but I drove past a spot the other day and the river is running about 6 feet lower than it should be right now.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Good gracious, the Colorado River at Utah state line is running only 3 k. It should be cranking right now in the middle teens to mid twenties. It's currently at July levels 😳


----------



## browntrout (Apr 27, 2008)

Catherder said:


> Sorry to hear this. Any other fisheries down there in a similar dire position?


Otter Creek Res. is expected to be drained this summer. Not good.


----------

